# Newbie



## Jblackstarr (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi jblackstarr.... New to this site and I have a few questions if anyone wouldn't mind giving some time and answers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 3, 2017)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs, MileHighKratom, and Ironmagresearch welcome to IMF! 
Please read the rules and try learning your way around the forum.  There are many knowledgeable vets here ,who are always willing to help. Hope to see you around the neighborhood.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackyjaggs (Aug 3, 2017)

welcome, post in the right places and you will find a lot of great help


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Aug 3, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 3, 2017)

Welcome to the board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

